# Is your Genie having problems with freezing?



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

I was wondering how many Genie users are having occasional problems with freezing and does the problem relate to using an external disk.


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

no issues at this time for me. HR44-700 internal drive in use.


----------



## maerativo (Jul 23, 2008)

Having occasional pixelization and freezing issues. HR44-500 external drive, 4TB Seagate HDD in Sans Digital MS1UT+B enclosure.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

no issues. HR34 internal


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

I already voted. No issues on my 34 using the internal drive.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

No issues on 34 or 44, both external.


----------



## jefte1 (Feb 10, 2010)

have freezing and pix issues on my local NBC hr34


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

issues hr34 no external


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

Freezing and pix issues on HR34 with internal, mostly on CBS local, and started after latest software release 799.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## CliffV (Jan 24, 2006)

I voted "not freezing, internal drive". But that might be misleading. Here's the scoop:

I've had my HR44-200 with a 3TB internal drive for 3 weeks now. I have had absolutely NO problems with it. However, I just returned an HR34-700 with a 2TB internal drive. It was freezing left and right. That's one of the reasons I had it replaced.

I don't know if the freezing on my HR34 was the same freezing everyone else was seeing. In late September, I went on a 2 week vacation. However, while I was gone, my house was hit be severe weather and power outages. So, the whole vacation my HR34 didn't record. The recording history complained about the recorded show not matching the guide for every show in the series list. That phenomena lasted until I got home and rebooted the HR34. From then on, the HR34 recorded shows as it should, but many of them froze like the other "Genie freezes" thread describes.

Prior to September, this same HR34 has needed to be preemptively rebooted once a week. If I didn't, then some time in the second week the machine would freeze and need to be red button rebooted. After September, the freezes were much more frequent.

I replaced the HR34 figuring it was damaged in the storm. But there was definitely something funky with the machine before that.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

As I posted on another thread for the past two weeks I having been experiencing severe freezing/pixelation issues with my HR34-700 when recording the series Hostages. My Genie is set to record other series (Person of Interest, The Blacklist, and Almost Human) but the issue is only with the Hostages recordings. At the time the recordings were made the receiver's software was 0x744. It has been updated to 0x799. Our local weather was not a factor. Am using the Genie's internal drive.


----------



## lgb0250 (Jan 24, 2010)

I've had problems with my HR34, internal, with freezing. The only good thing is that it seems to mainly happen during commercials while watching live TV. I either have to sit there and wait for it to make up its mind, or do a couple of last channel pushes and then it goes back to normal!


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

HR 44-200. Occasional freezing/pixelation. No external drive.


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

The only time I saw freezing (no pixelation issues) was just prior to a hard drive failure.


----------



## jrangel (Nov 25, 2012)

I was just watching a recorded program from internal drive and it froze. I had to the red button reset as it did not respond to remote or front panel 1 month old HR-44.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

been traveling a lot, but was getting a good bit of freezing/pixilization last month on my hr44-500 with internal drive immediately after I got the 797 update. Just sat down for the first time yesterday to really watch TV on it and noticed it starting again. When it started last month, I started doing backup recordings to other DVR's in the house so I wouldn't miss any of the new shows. I'm just glad I have multiple HR's for fall back.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

No freezing issues at all.
HR34-700 0x799 Using internal


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

Just curious.......as long as this issue has been going on and it seems to be wide spread, do we know dtv's official position is? It seems some are getting replacements while most are waiting until the next firmware update.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

VaJim said:


> Just curious.......as long as this issue has been going on and it seems to be wide spread, do we know dtv's official position is? It seems some are getting replacements while most are waiting until the next firmware update.


It look like only about 50% of the Genie users are having this problem. There must be some combination of equipment and setup that is causing it, but I don't think DirecTV has a clue. *[MOD EDIT]*


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

> It look like only about 50% of the Genie users are having this problem. *[MOD EDIT]*


Where did you come up with that number?

I'm sure directv has far more then the 46 Genie customers then the votes found here.

If 50% of all Genies we bad, I'm sure Directv would know.

I have a lot of friends and Family with Genies, whom all work fine currently.
Seems to me most of the issues are that so called Flawless HR44.


----------



## khark (Jan 24, 2005)

I have a HR44/500 with 0x797 and never had any freezing until yesterday. I had two instances of the screen turning all one color and freezing for about 10 seconds and then started playing again. Then later the picture would freeze for a few seconds and then start playing again. The last time it froze it didn't ever start playing again and would not respond to the remote so I did a red button restart.

So far it has not frozen since the restart.


----------



## shorawitz (Mar 17, 2014)

I have an HR34/700 (internal) and I am noticing freezing issues occasionally while watching live tv. It can be fixed by changing the channel a few times. It seems to subsite if I delete some content from my DVR, so it leads me to believe that I've got some bad sectors on my DVR HDD.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

shorawitz said:


> I have an HR34/700 (internal) and I am noticing freezing issues occasionally while watching live tv. It can be fixed by changing the channel a few times. It seems to subsite if I delete some content from my DVR, so it leads me to believe that I've got some bad sectors on my DVR HDD.


have you tried doing the BIST "test"?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Yep and VOD seem to be really slow again downloading.

I called Directv and they said they would have another rep call me back to make service call and they never called back. Nice right! $200 a month and thats what you get.

Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## KTrentLR (Nov 3, 2007)

It seems to always happen after being turned on and playing for about 20ish minutes. I can get playback back by changing the channel and coming back.


----------

